

Show HN: A Pomodoro Timer built on the Yo API - thebrettd
http://pomodoryo.herokuapp.com/

======
thebrettd
Sorry for the double post - I messed this up earlier.

It is very primitive, but the code can be found here:
[https://github.com/thebrettd/pomodoryo](https://github.com/thebrettd/pomodoryo)

It is running on Heroku and waiting for your Yos :)

~~~
livestyle
An actual useful Yo app!

I'm going to highlight this on Product Hunt tmrw.

What's a good email for you.

~~~
thebrettd
pomodoryo@gmail.com

------
techorita
One serious question do people really use Yo now?

edit: I personally couldnot find any better use of it.

~~~
thebrettd
I seriously do use it, but not for serious purposes ;)

------
untothebreach
I definitely just installed the "Yo" app, just so I could use this. Excellent
work!

